# Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter



## SuRReal (9. September 2011)

*Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Hi leute, ich habe seit neuestem ein Problem mit dem Regeln der Gehäuselüfter mit dem o.g. Programm !
Diese lassen sich partout nicht regeln und drehen permanent bei 100%.
Speedfan, etc sind genauso wirkungslos.
Mein Bios habe ich schon auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt und die aktuellste Version ist installiert.
Das Komplette System läuft mit 3pin Lüfter (Gehäuse, CPU und GPU).
Wie gesagt, das Problem ist neu und Fan Xpert lief vorher einwandfrei.
Testweise habe ich den alten (4pin) CPU kühler angeklemmt - er lässt sich ohne weiteres Regeln.
Jemand ne Idee?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hideout (9. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Also so weit ich weiß lässt sich der CPU_FAN Anschluss nur über PWN (also 4Pin) regeln, die Gehäuselüfter allerdings sollten sich auch den 3Pin regeln lassen.
Kannst du denn im BIOS direkt die Lüfterprofile (Leise, Turbo, etc) ändern oder geht das auch nicht?


----------



## SuRReal (9. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Ich konnte bis vor ein paar tagen alles regeln und die verschiedenen Profile funktionieren auch nicht mehr


----------



## Hideout (9. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Seit wann ist das denn so? Seitdem du den 3 Pin Lüfter am CPU_FAN hast oder nach dem BIOS Update oder kam das einfach aus heiterem Himmel?


----------



## SuRReal (9. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Die Cpu lüfter sind an CHA_FAN1 angeschlossen.
Ich habe in letzter Zeit nichts geändert, nur Expertool installiert, ob das zusammen hängt weiß ich nicht, ist aber mittlerweile wieder deinstalliert


----------



## Hideout (9. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Hmm also ich würde dir vorschlagen das mal hier im ASUS Support Forum zu posten mit Angabe welches Mainboard, welche BIOS Version, was für Lüfter du wo angeschlossen hast usw. und das du auch im BIOS selbst die Lüfterprofile nicht mehr ändern kannst.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Man könnte auch einen Mod fragen ob er diesen Fred dahin verschiebt!


----------



## SuRReal (10. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Firefox neuerdings ständig für eine Minute einfriert, manchmal auch der komplette Rechner...
Adaware & Antivir zeigen nichts an
Vielleicht ist es mehr ein Software Problem?
Lg


----------



## Hideout (10. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Naja aber eher nicht wenn du das Problem auch im BIOS hast das du dort die Lüfterprofile nicht ändern kannst. 
Oder kannst du die dort ändern aber unter Windows zeigt das dann keine Wirkung sodass sie dann auf 100% laufen?


----------



## SuRReal (10. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Nein, ich kann nur den CPU Lüfter einstellen.
Habe nochmal nachgesehen und testweise die minimalwerte eingetragen, es passiert nichts.
Ich glaube das Board hat mittlerweile einen Schaden


----------



## SuRReal (11. September 2011)

*AW: Asus AI Suite  II regelt nicht (mehr) die Lüfter*

Kann ein Mod diesen Thread nach "Support-Forum von Asus" verschieben? Ich weiß nicht, wer hier zuständig ist...
Lg


----------

